

Moneyless World - shortlived
http://zerocurrency.blogspot.com/

======
Mz
I cannot find it but I am sure I saw an article about this the other day on
HN. Below is a link to an article from a couple of years ago. I like the blog
and the stories about it. I do not know how often it pops here.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=717167>

